# Excellent timber storage rack idea..........My version.



## Graham Orm (27 Sep 2014)

You may have seen this thread I posted a while back with a link to this video showing a clever idea for a timber storage rack. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCiYYI9gSu8

I liked the idea that much, I made my own:

I located the tube at a local tube stockholders. I needed two 6 metre lengths. It's 21.3mm external dia and 2 mm wall thickness. Cost me £11 per length.

*Quiz: How do I find a drill that will give a snug fit to the tube at 21.3mm? It's easy when you think about it but it took me a while, see if you can come up with the answer before looking at the last picture.*

I used 3x2 for the fixing studs fastened to the wall with 4" screws.

This wall is the last one to be completed in what has been a 2 year process, limited only by funds. The structure is a purpose built concrete section building with a single door. I've lined it with Visqueen, then built a 3x2 stud inner frame. This is in-filled with 2" polystyrene insulation. Over this is 3/4" sheathing ply. It's not the prettyist but it's the cheapest and will hold a screw.






The timbers first had to be drilled to take the fixing screws and then to take the tube. I ganged the timbers together leveling them at one end, then marking each one to show which was the bottom. Next I drew several lines square across the ganged timbers to mark for the pipe holes.





The holes for the tubes have to be all the same angle or the shelves will be all over the place.
After much faffing I set the drill table and roller stands to give me a slight angle, this was always upwards pointing from the bottom end of the timbers to allow for any sag. If there is no sag the shelves will lean back a bit, but no harm done there and better that than leaning down.





To try and keep the tube cuts square I made up a simple jig.





After cutting the lengths I ran them all at 45 deg against my little belt sander to put a small shoulder on the ends.





The first length cut and fitted.





I had a sheet of OSB doing nothing so decided to cut some to make shelves of the lower two racks for shorter lengths of timber.
You'll notice how perfect my calculations were allowing the saw/router table under the bottom shelf with 10mm to spare.........a lucky accident, totally unplanned!!





The view behind the camera whilst all this was happening! The workshop trashed! It's taken all afternoon, but all is back to normal now.





And finally, did you work out the easy way to get the perfect drill size for the tube? OK clever dick...so it was obvious to you, it took me ages.

I took an old 7/8" spade bit which was just over the required diameter and ground a few thou off each side a few times until it matched the diameter of the tube perfectly.


----------



## dm65 (27 Sep 2014)

That looks great

Good write up too, thanks


----------

